

Ars’ small taste of no-tech travel - Jtsummers
http://arstechnica.com/features/2015/01/an-escape-in-more-ways-than-one-ars-small-taste-of-no-tech-travel/

======
lagg
I have to be honest. This and other recent articles from them have convinced
me that Ars is staffed by 18 year olds. 18 year olds with little life
experience at that.

------
Yhippa
The conclusion of this article was pretty predictable: when you ditch
connected tech you pay more attention to things around you. Is this a
surprise? Are people expecting that they couldn't live without
Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/Snapchat without going crazy?

------
Paul_S
I wouldn't worry. The same people who can't fathom how they'd survive 10
minutes without modern technology will adapt (some better than others) when
push comes to shove. We wouldn't be here as a species if we didn't know that
trick.

------
mbrubeck
For a much deeper attempt at this, read Paul Miller's series for the Verge
where he gave up the internet _for a year:_

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/30/2988798/paul-miller-
year-w...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/30/2988798/paul-miller-year-without-
internet)

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/1/4279674/im-still-here-
back-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/1/4279674/im-still-here-back-online-
after-a-year-without-the-internet)

All posts:
[http://www.theverge.com/label/offline](http://www.theverge.com/label/offline)

------
joelennon
tl;dr some guy shut off his phone for 22 hours and didn't find it too bad.

------
detaro
Just wow... And here I was thinking _I_ was living in a tech bubble.

------
mcmancini
This article makes me weep for our species, mostly for the absurdity of the
premise, but also for the diminished quality of a once great website and the
mockery of journalism it's become.

~~~
Natsu
I used to love Ars, but I deleted the bookmark some time ago.

I loved articles like the lengthy description of Homeopathy. It helped me
avoid accidentally buying a $5 bottle of water eye drops that may or may not
have once contained something derived from bees. They hid this fact in tiny
print which is quite hard to read when your eyes are watery and put the bottle
in the pharmacy, adjacent to actual medicine.

~~~
mcmancini
For me, I grew progressively more frustrated with (putative) subject matter
experts that were anything but. Perhaps the adage "those who can't, teach"
could also be stated "those who can't, become journalists".

